# Paper size for mug printing.



## pinkchoclate29

Hi guys. Would anyone happen to know the correct paper size for mug sublimation?


----------



## clayboyrat

If your doing a full wrap it would be 3 3/4 inch by 9 1/2 inch for 11oz. If you need a template try Design Templates | Call LRI Today!


----------



## nobird

I just measure the mug that I want to use and make my own template for it. Just make a rectangle for the template to size needed. After you fill in area with design just cut out inside line and it is ready for pressing.


----------



## dim116

I find that 3" x 8" works good on 11oz mugs.
Just make a 3 x 8 rect. in Corel. Import your photo/clipart, put it inside the rect. on one side.
put whatever words/name in the other end of the rectangle. then delete the rectangle.
print it & your ready to go.


----------



## BRC

Mugs vary in size from one supplier to another so for full wraps it isn't always one size fits all.


----------



## veedub3

clayboyrat said:


> If your doing a full wrap it would be 3 3/4 inch by 9 1/2 inch for 11oz. If you need a template try Design Templates | Call LRI Today!


I am going to try my hand at sublimation this was great info. 

Katrina


----------



## ian0301

Is it easier to print on precut 3.5" x 9.125" paper for mug images or do most people use 8.5" x 11" and just crop it after printing. Ian


----------



## ian0301

How many mugs can you print full color before you have to buy more ink? Trying to get a rough idea. I know it varies. Say it was a Ricoh E3300N printer with the sublimation ink cartridges printing a full color picture of someone and putting it on each mug. Ian


----------



## mn shutterbug

I use a mug press and cut an 8 1/2 X 11 inch piece of paper into 3, which measure out to 8 1/2" X 3 5/8". Before printing, I set my custom paper to 8.5 X 3.625.


----------



## printonline

Got a design in mind for a [link deleted]? Whether it's for you, for a special someone, or for both, you can now customize mugs easy! Design your own or choose from pre-made designs with the online creator. Have it ready from web to print in one working day!


----------



## splathead

printonline said:


> Got a design in mind for a [link deleted] Whether it's for you, for a special someone, or for both, you can now customize mugs easy! Design your own or choose from pre-made designs with the online creator. Have it ready from web to print in one working day!



You're on the wrong forum if you think you'll get mug orders by posting here. We're the people who make your mugs, not the ones who buy them.

We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------

